# Striper



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Whats your faverite way to cook striper?

Grilled
Baked
Stuffed
Broiled
Poached
Fried
?
?
?
?

jerry


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

I prefer mine baked. The best way I like it is get some of your favorite BBQ sauce and let the fillets marinate in it, get you favorite potato chips and crush them up, take the fillets out of the BBQ sauce and roll in the chips. Bake at 325 for about a 1/2 hour.


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

*Striper Dinner*

Just done havin dinner of the couple striper caught the other day and man let me tell you son , I had forgot how good they are .
Baked them by rubbing Kosher salt all over and Old Bay ,then Green Tea leaves w/ lemon juice oh yeah baby. Even the dogs where goiing mad over the skin.
:beer::beer::beer:

jerry


----------



## gonefishin757 (Jul 17, 2009)

*baked or fried*

baked or fried im cant decide! bake with bacon on top let the grease do its job and some butter and whatever seasonin u like. fired in bites dipped in whatever sauce you preffer.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I like to take some mayonnaise, enough to cover two good sized filets in a 1/8" coating (about 3/4 cup) and mix in a heaping tablespoon of Redfish Magic and mix it up. Then coat the filets in the mayo mixture, and 'bread' with Parmesan cheese. I just dump some on a plate and lay the filets on the pile until I get both sides coated. Bake them puppies at 400 for 20 minutes and enjoy. My wife LOVES that recipe.

I also like to take them and coat them in olive oil, then season them up with Redfish Magic, and bake at 400 for 20 minutes. 

I'm planning on picking up a deep fryer soon, and that will open up lots of other possibilities for me.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

I've never tried this but this sounds very good. Pat the fillets dry w/ a towel, rub some very good EVOO, sprinkle seasalt and fresh cracked pepper both sides. Pan sear skin side down in hot oil for a few minute, then broiler for another 5, deglaze the pan with a dash of white wine, lemon juice, minced garlic, and fresh herbs. Reduce down to a good consistence then pure of fish then eat. The whole cooking time should be about 10 minutes.


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Mine is similar to Bastardos, Mix Helmanns with some good Dijon, add parmesan cheese and finely cut green onions. Take whatever size piece of fish you are cooking. Hit it with salt and pepper, a little spray in the bottom of your baking dish, and then with a butter knife spread mixture out on top of fish and coat it like you would a birthday cake, top and sides. Bake at 400 until mixture turns golden brown and bubbly.


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

i was raised in maryland and that was the most targeted fish in that state we always used to take a fillet spread some butter on it salt pepper the put a layer of crab meat and put another filet on top and broil it thats my favorite way but its to expensive to cook it that way everytime but its damn tasty


----------

